# Fishlake Mackfest



## Christopher30 (Nov 9, 2007)

After much deliberation, and with the boss' permission, i decided to hit fishlake again while gas is still sub 5 dollars a gallon. 
Started trolling at 5 am. on friday morning for about 2 minutes before crossing paths with a hungry 18 pound mack not sure on the length. After sending him on his way we continued on without a bite for about 20 minutes until the next fish, a ten pounder or so got to the boat only to break my knot and steal my lure. I thought they would be done biting after that but about an hour later a 16 or 17 pounder proved me wrong. I don't know the exact weight i just used my lip grip which showed somewhere around there. Had a few good mack hits between then and the next fish, strangely another 18 pounder hit and fought for about ten minutes before joining us in the boat. After that fish, we went about two hours before hooking up with a fish that i estimate to be 20 plus pounds and between 35-37 inches (it was the same length but much much fatter than either of the twin 18's). That fish put up a good fight, and when we tried to land it without a net the line became tangled on partners glove and unfortunately he dropped the fish and the line snapped bye bye lure bye bye fish. I became upset and shouted obsenities that could've been heard for miles away, and swore that we would not have that opportunity again. WRONG! I did a 180 and about two minutes later with the same bait hooked up with my personal best 30lbs 3 oz mackinaw. It actually was the worst fighter of any of the fish we caught. On with the show we went on to catch 3 more fish that day all between 4-8 pounds. Saturday we hit the water early and hooked up with two pups right off the bat, one was maybe 4, the other maybe 6. Went dry until high noon and hooked another good fish, unsure of the weight my estimate something over 10 maybe 12 don't know don't care. All fish were released to fight another day, We totaled 9 fish ranging from 4-30 pounds the average would be something over 10 lbs i guess. Sorry the pictures are jumbled, the three teen pounders looked like triplets i didn't measure any of them because i didn't want to waste precious time on releasing them. If somebody is dying to see the pup pictures let me know and i'll put them up. [attachment=4:11i2s2so]forum30.JPG[/attachment:11i2s2so][attachment=6:11i2s2so]Picture 006.jpg[/attachment:11i2s2so]


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

That's ridiculous! In a good way.

:shock: 

Talk about a trophy day. Holy crap, man!

Well I guess you could make some money guiding folks at Fish Lake after a post like that.

Good job. Those were GARGANTUAN! 

:shock:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

*WOW !!!! * :shock:

Thanks for sharing...make's me think I've been fishing for minnows all my life !! 

Do you ever keep any to bbq.?


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

[attachment=0:2l85246x]Mr-Burns-Excellent.jpg[/attachment:2l85246x]


----------



## RynoUT (Feb 16, 2008)

You have got to be kidding me!!! I've about worn out my kicker motor trolling around Fishlake looking to hook up with one of those Macs and have not caught a single one :evil: Wire line, lead core, downrigger, man I've tried everything I can think of *-HELP!-* Now I know why I can't catch anything...Christopher30 is catchin em all :shock:


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

I don't even know what to say about this report! O-|-O O|* -#&#*!-


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

I too have tried to catch a mac out of fishlake before with no luck. Downriggers, leaded line, you name it! The only mac I ever caught was out of the Gorge, and it was only 16 inches long. If I ever caught a beast like that, I would probably not release it, but cut it up into fillets, and have fish every day for a month! Did you guys keep any at all? If you don't mind sharing, what baits were you using, and at what deapths were you hooking them? Do put up those pup pictures. I want to see them. 

Pavlik


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Impressive, I bet the boss was glad to see those pics. :mrgreen:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Wow dude! When are you going to start guiding. THat will pay for your gas and the boss may be nicer. :mrgreen: Congrats on a great day!!


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

I am officially emabarrassed about every fish that I've ever caught! Many of us can only dream of having a day like that. Thanks for sharing the awesome 2 days of fishing, Christopher30. You are the man.


----------



## DocEsox (May 12, 2008)

Great looking macs!! That is great fishing no matter where you are at. Our macs are just waking up from winter here in Alaska.

Nice pics too.

Brian


----------



## cane2477 (Oct 24, 2007)

Dang good outing there bud! Save some for the rest of, we are not worthy! lol :| -*|*-


----------



## Christopher30 (Nov 9, 2007)

RynoUT said:


> Wire line, lead core, downrigger,


That could be the problem. The ice came off not too long ago, just pretend like they're rainbows or brooks and STAY HIGH. Without giving too much away, concentrate on the basic forage fish primarily chubs (silver) rainbows (rainbow) and maybe a sucker or small splake (gold, frog, silver again). The fish finder showed alot of small arches with big fat arches underneath, and bear in mind that cold water mackinaw can drop ballast and hit bait that is 40-50 feet above their heads. Not to sound like jerk but i only saw one other fella with a fish over 10 close to 19 he said. If you go on the weekend make sure you're ready to scrap with the other 40-50 boats trolling the weedlines. East side only produced one of those fish, the rest were taken from the west shore.


----------



## RynoUT (Feb 16, 2008)

Sweet info Christopher30, thanks for the post...And leave some for the rest of us :mrgreen:


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Beautiful pics..... Seems to me he left all of 'em for you guys to catch again another day.... Nice trip.....


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Christopher30 you are now my mac fishing hero! Catching fish like that out of a tin can boat with a little eagle fishfinder like mine... GIVES ME HOPE! All I can say is WOW most of us will never experince a weekend like that. I say if you EVER need another man in the boat to help with gas $$ do not hesitate to shoot me a PM!


----------



## Christopher30 (Nov 9, 2007)

Yeah i would love to again i have to help the inlaws move and finish up a house for a few weekends :roll: but i may be up there again in july if i can clear it with the boss. She isn't nearly as enthused about it as everyone on the forum is maybe i need to let her reel one of em in sometime.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow! I would take any one of those bad boys and be happy! Great looking fish, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Christopher30 (Nov 9, 2007)

here are your pups, after catching a few better ones i quit caring about how big they were and just tried to get them unhooked as fast as possible. Not sure how many of these guys we got i think 4 or so, lost one that was 8-10 pounds at the boat after some more bad knot tying skills on my part. I even went one line class higher and still had breakoffs or cutoffs but that could have been avoided if i had a net. By the way, if you head up there make sure you have a net i'll bet it's hard to get those big fish in without one.......


----------



## hunterfisher (Sep 14, 2007)

Dude holy crap i saw the pics and forgot to read what you posted. I guess the pics do the talkin 8)


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> Christopher30 you are now my mac fishing hero! Catching fish like that out of a tin can boat with a little eagle fishfinder like mine... GIVES ME HOPE! All I can say is WOW most of us will never experince a weekend like that. I say if you EVER need another man in the boat to help with gas $$ do not hesitate to shoot me a PM!


I usually find that it is not your equipment, but your knowlege and skill that help you be more successful. Big fish like that are normally more fun to catch from a small boat. They tow you around!

Pavlik


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

wow nice fish there.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

WOW! Those fish are amazing. You seem to know you stuff. Thanks for posting them up.


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

I was supposed to go with him on that trip but he changed his mind and said we werent going and then he went anyways...... :wink: 
Nice fish Chris when are you going to tell me what You used its buggin the crap out of me.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice, best photo shop job i have seen in a while... :wink:


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

Your avatar has the best dental work I have seen in awhile FROGGER :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2008)

I am speechless. :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Great Fish :shock: 

Winnie told me how you really got them though :twisted:


----------



## Christopher30 (Nov 9, 2007)

I'm sure it won't be long before the audible whispers turn into a dull roar about what i use, for those that know please show some respect by not telling your forum buddies. If it does get out i guess it serves me right for sharing info with people. What i really use might sound like i've misled someone here, and i haven't done that yet maybe i will have to soon.


----------

